

Twitter Calls SOPA Shutdowns "Foolish" - johno215
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57360068-17/twitter-shutting-down-for-sopa-thats-just-foolish-ceo-says/?tag=mncol;txt

======
rudiger
I'm inclined to agree with Mr. Costolo that the blackouts are foolish, but not
for the reason he cites. SOPA and PIPA are not just "single-issue national
politics". If passed, they would have far-reaching and unforeseeable global
consequences for the Internet.

However, I do regard the blackouts as ineffectual, as they don't send the
right message to Congress and are too hostile ("hijacking" or "hostage-taking"
come to mind).

I can't be the only one here who thinks the clamoring for blackouts by major
websites is ill-thought-out, and might not produce the desired effect. They
might even achieve the opposite of their intent, pushing Congress deeper into
the pockets of Hollywood lobbyists and away from hostile tech companies.

~~~
jahmed
the blackouts are drastic but they need to be to capture peoples attentions.
If SOPA/PIPA passed the first site to go down wont be reddit it will be
foreignmusicdemosharing.com. People dont notice slow gradual change and by the
time they do it could be too late.

------
calbear81
I tend to agree that I don't think it's the most effective way to change but i
actually think tech should be much more hostile. Tech has much more
revenue/resources than hollywood does and more leverage and should really be
throwing their money around more. Politics is a game and it seems like tech is
not willing to play the same way.

